
In Praise of the BlackBerry - marklabedz
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/10/in-praise-of-the-blackberry/263718/
======
pedalpete
so if you're a foreign news correspondent, blackberry may be just to tool for
you, but that's a fairly small market segment to be targetting.

Most people don't type articles on their phones, can charge once a day, and
down feel the need to remove start-up animations,etc.

It's a bit of a shame, I was really hoping somebody had found a shining light
for BlackBerry.

